# Starting a Red Cherry Shrimp Tank



## Jeffkol (Feb 18, 2013)

I currently have a Marineland 5g hexagon aquarium. I would like to turn it into a shrimp tank. I currently have zebra dianos in it. But i would like to move them to one of my other tanks and start a planted tank in my 5g. I have a light for it that is 10watts. I pretty sure i am going to put sand in it unless this is a bad idea? I have no idea if it is or not.Also i am not using ferts or Co2 in this tank. I want them to breed and i want to keep the attached filter and lighting system please. I have had this tank for over 8 years and i don't want to change it in any way because of the sentimental value connected to the tank (first tank and plenty of others). So what plants could i put in here to help the shrimp? Or first can i even keep shrimp in here? Thanks!


----------



## Jeffkol (Feb 18, 2013)

I would like to keep red cherry shrimp or maybe even CRS but I don't know their actual name but they are white and red and they fascinate me


----------



## ryantube (Aug 9, 2011)

Cherry, Rili, Yellow... are Neocaridina. Those have high survival rate and easy to breed than CRS, Tiger, OEBT and such


----------



## Charrr89 (Jan 12, 2013)

I think its possible yiu just need to block off thr filter with an extra layer over the area that sucks up water. Ive had luck building a planted shrimp tank as a beginner

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jeffkol (Feb 18, 2013)

Ok I heard that the fluvel covers for te filter that pet smart sells are perfect for my tank now all I need it the moss...


----------

